# Nub Connecticut 358 Cigar Review - Good, and Quick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Nub 358 is a good smoke, plenty of flavor from this connecticut wrapped stick. Most of the different flavors were mild and tasty, but there is ...

Read the full review here: Nub Connecticut 358 Cigar Review - Good, and Quick


----------

